# Christmas Train



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

To everyone here on MLS, 

May you all have a wonderful Christmas and a happy and blessed New Year! Since we are expecting another monster snowstorm (preceded by freezing drizzle and then ice) it will probably be impossible for us to run trains on Christmas so I thought I'd ressurect a couple of images from a previous Christmas run on the Kansas Central & Colorado R.R.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome Steve!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

ALL the photos are great, but I love the last one with the bleak cold look and the warm glow of the headlight.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's a Christmas layout. Really looks cool. later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran it until the snow was coming down so hard that the rails were getting coated in ice before the Mogul could get around the layout again and the drivers started slipping! The blue lighted background was actually blue spotlights! I got the idea from Jim Carter (pimanjc) who uses the same thing on his layout.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Steve,

Still like that BumbleBee.

Barry - BBT


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, absolutely!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's 4:30 pm on Christmas Eve here in Salina, KS and the horrible snowstorm that was to have been preceeded by ice rendering the layout un-runnable didn't happen!! (Yea!!!) Well, the snow has just started BUT the temps are cold enough that it has no moisture in it. The forcast has been changed to Trace - 2" or 2"- 4" (depending upon which weather service you consult.) Bottom line: The Christmas Train _will _run this year!! I have the batteries charging even as I type. Now, if only the wind will stop....


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Steve. The Salina Lincoln and Western is shut down


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Classic beautiful!!!!


----------

